# new to hunting



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm brand new to hunting. Just thought it might be a good idea for people to post what they think are some good accesories(maintenance, clothing, etc.). Maybe we can turn this into a resource thread.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

What type of hunting will you be doing?


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

me personaly, i'll be doing mainly upland bird hunting. but i was thinking of getting into some deer hunting when i get stationed back in the states.


----------



## dresnor (Jul 26, 2005)

in actuality though, i was talking about more universal items. things like cleaning kits, good things to eat while you're out there(low odor and whatnot), etc. those are just things that come off the top of my head. another thing is good online vendors. me personally, it's kind of tough going to my local pro shop when i'm 6,000 miles from home.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Sounds like too broad of a question.... I would sugest you just simply spend some time on this web site reading as much as you can. also get involved with some of the forums and soon you will be a pro...


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree your question is so broad. We could sit and talk for a week and just hit the tip of the iceberg. With upland game. A shot gun, good quaility boots, a game vest, and a buddy with a hunting dog is a good start. Good luck, read alot from the forums and it will help you get started.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

what kind of birds are you hunting?


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Find a good bird dog, a good gun, a really good pair of boots, lots of orange, and have at it.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Depending on where you are from, I'm from North Dakota, coveralls rock. They keep you really warm, and I like them the best. Don't be stupid and wear steel-toed boots, your feet _will_ freeze if they get wet, and you will be in extreme pain for weeks :wink:. Don't ask me how I found that one out :roll:. Depending on who you ask, some will say to get a 12 gauge for a more all around hunting, I like my new one. A simple buck knife will do for tools, at least for bird hunting. I'd better go to bed, before I get into aimless rambling that will get you nowhere.

Good Luck & Have Fun


----------

